# Whats the longest a Doe can go



## PinkFox (Feb 14, 2012)

i know most does tend to kindle right aorund day 31...

but a freinds doe just had a healthy litter on day 38 and its not the first time ive heard of such a late litter...
so...it got me wondering what the longest a doe can go is...

whats the longest yours have gone?

(this particular litter were creme's if it makes a difference)


----------



## brentr (Feb 14, 2012)

Someone on here posted a similar thread and stated that they had (or their friends had) a Silver Fox doe who kindled on day 41.  That is the latest I've EVER heard.

Me personally - latest I've ever had is a doe go on day 33, one time.  Most of my litters come on the afternoon of day 31.  Breed on Saturdays, litters arrive on Tuesdays very consistently.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 14, 2012)

Rabbits can do a thing called "delayed implantation," where the embryos don't implant and start to grow right away. This is usually done in response to some environmental stress. I saw somewhere that the longest time between a known breeding and birth was something really outrageous, 6 months or so!?! How could you ever be sure about the sire, if you thought a doe had missed and tried to rebreed to a different buck?


----------

